# HOYT Maxxis 31 vs. Alphaburner



## MontyHunter (Jan 11, 2010)

So guys what you think about them.
What's the best for hunting????


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I really like the Maxxis 35, its very well balanced, smooth, forgiving and fast. I think the best thing to do is go to a shop and try them both and decide what you like best!


----------



## halvy (Feb 7, 2009)

just hunting the 31 is going to be smoother and more bracec height. but on the same token if you want the speed in a hunting bow to reach out and blast something than ya the burner is fast just if you have never shot spiras before you will be in for a treat, but they are the best cams on the market hands down


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

I have not shot the maxxis. I have shot the burnner. not very forgiving. Fast as heck. The burner that I shot was a 60lbs that was shooting the easton fatboy at 315 fas. don't know what the arow weight was. The bow was nice to shoot just not forgiving.


----------



## MontyHunter (Jan 11, 2010)

viperarcher said:


> I really like the Maxxis 35, its very well balanced, smooth, forgiving and fast. I think the best thing to do is go to a shop and try them both and decide what you like best!


:sad:

Not so easy to do here, it's very hard to find a shop with both the bows and even worse with the right draw weight.



pinwheeled said:


> ...The burner that I shot was a 60lbs that was shooting the easton fatboy at 315 fas...


Hey [email protected]# is fast very fast, do you shoot it with broadhed ar field-point?
:becky:


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I shot both and both are good bows. I went with the Maxxis 31 mainly because it was lighter. I am an elk hunter trying to drop weight on my all my equipment.


----------



## MontyHunter (Jan 11, 2010)

Jwillman6 said:


> I shot both and both are good bows. I went with the Maxxis 31 mainly because it was lighter. I am an elk hunter trying to drop weight on my all my equipment.


You're right the weight is less in the Maxxis. I never thought about it...


----------



## Nubbin' Bucky (Dec 31, 2009)

You really can't go wrong with either of them... I shot both (along with almost every other bow on the market) and went with the Maxxis.. The lighter weight was definitely a factor but it was the feel of the Maxxis that hooked me.. Only advice I'd give is to shoot both and any other bows you have an opportunity to shoot.. You'll know the right one when you shoot it..


----------



## suzuki87 (Jan 23, 2009)

I own a Maxxis, Alphaburnner, and Katera, all bows are 70# 30'' draw I shoot 350 carbon express,blazer vanes and Simmons 165 gr Land Shark =480gr of shaft the Maxxis has a little hump at the back of the draw cycle very smooth shoots great @ 285fps the burnner very hard draw at 70# but very smoothe draw cycle @ 316 Katera best bow I have ever shot in my 35 years of bow hunting @ 300fps by the way they are starting to make Simmons heads again check out the website


----------



## MontyHunter (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll try to find a shop and shoot both before buy.


----------



## badgerbob8 (Feb 21, 2003)

i just got my burner,, only have 50 arrows through it ,,, 2 arrows to tune ,awesome,,, a 50 to 60 pound bow,,, shooting 500 fatboys at 59 pounds got 315.6 top speed 6 arrow average was 414.2 at 28 inch draw and love the hard wall ,,,never shot a spiral before so that will be new to me,, i think im going to like them though,, my current bow is a katera ,,Z-3 cams wow just lovem,, have to say that this bow is the sweetest shooting bow ive ever owned and ive been shooting archery for 36 years so the burner is going to have alot to live up to,, i am confident that it will ,,all great bows you just have to try them and if it feels good in your hand then thats the one to shoot,,the bad part for me is im left handed so no pro shop ever have any thing for me to shoot and try so ive got to go on word of mouth and what i read ,,all you righties are lucky that way,, good luck on your choice BOB


----------



## botham (Mar 19, 2010)

*comment*

I think best for hunting is the practice. Remember practice makes a man perfect. Its my point of view, hope you accept it.:wink:


----------



## csd4682 (Aug 9, 2009)

badgerbob8 said:


> the bad part for me is im left handed so no pro shop ever have any thing for me to shoot and try so ive got to go on word of mouth and what i read ,,all you righties are lucky that way,, good luck on your choice BOB


Amen!!! Not only am I left handed, but I have a 27" draw. It sucks trying to find bows that fit. All I can do when I go to proshops is pull back the 29's and 30's and see how they feel. Not that I am buying a bow this year, I bought one last year, and it was not easy when looking around. One of the first bows I found that the shop could lower the draw was a hoyt superhawk. Pulled back a couple of other bows but fell in love with the hoyt, and it fit my budget. I would love to shoot a maxis and burner just to see how sweet they are. I always have my eyes open for a Katera with 27' cams.


----------



## smith111 (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice post.


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

For hunting I'd go with the maxis smoother to shoot also quite a bit quieter,I use my alphamax35 for hunting and my burner for field and 3D.
Get em both you'l see lol.But if I was getting one all around bow it would be the maxis or the new CRX


----------



## toyotabanshee1 (Nov 11, 2010)

i just recieved my burner last week and i absolutly love it 77# draw 30" 460 grain arrow at 305 fps very very nice setup


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

I have shot both and have a AM35 and a Burner, Hands down IMO the Burner is tops, Just cause it has a 6" BH and Spiral X's dont let it bother you, I have it tuned out @ 330gr going 310fps @ 28.5" Dl and 60.2lbsDW *AND* I have it tuned with a longer valley and a tad more let-off, It is absolutly a joy to shoot! The Maxxis I shot was very nice but IMO wasnt near as nice as the Burner and I have never shot Spiral X's before either, Now my AM35 is nice( suppose to be my target bow) but I am still up in the air as to what I will have rigged out for 3-D cause The Burner is scary accurate too, I can consistantly shoot 3 arrow groups at 40yds where all three arrows are touching, not every time but 3 out of 5 groups will be that way and the others aint far off, soon as my AM35 gets back from Lee Martin I can start the long process of tuning it out and see what I can get out of it

Either way you cant loose it would be a WIN WIN cause its a Hoyt!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

I have to agree on the Burner all the way too. I know that weight is a factor for some, but I am a big guy and the heavier the steadier for me! Also, the draw is much smoother on the Burner then the Maxxis for sure because the Spiral Cam. I have owned many speed bows and I personally feel the Burner is forgiving for a fast bow. The Maxxis is a good bow now doubt but I have to give the edge to the Burner. Only kind of a downer is the let off is lower and it is not ment to hold very long. Your arms will get in shape shooting many arrows through it!


----------

